# 2008 TIOS Pics



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)

TIOS-Taiwan Interantional Orchid Show is held this week. Here are pics of slipper orchids, enjoy it！


----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 10, 2008)

Those are excellent flowers exhibited!!!! Like them all especially the parvis hybrids!!!! Thanks for posting them!!

Ramon


----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chien (Mar 10, 2008)

-The End- Thanks for your watching.
Does anyone come to this show?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 10, 2008)

My Mouth is watering!!!!!:drool::drool::drool:


Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 10, 2008)

OK, Wow, that was insane! Man...:sob::clap::rollhappy:


----------



## GuRu (Mar 10, 2008)

Gosh such a lot of gorgeous flowers, :drool: :drool: 
Chien, thank you for sharing your photos with us. 

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2008)

WoW! WoW! WoW! Great Picture Thread! WoW!


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW!!! I think I need to expatriate to Taiwan. The laws there must be nice, ie no governmental thugs over there that we have here (for those that want more proof, ask me about my time with Mrs. Kovach by PM). I see at least 15 plants I want, most of which are illegal here.

Great pictures!!!! If only it wasn't such a long flight to get there...


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW...some amazing orchids


----------



## neo-guy (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for taking the time and effort to post the photos! I especially enjoy photos from international shows. It makes us feel like we were there!
peter.


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 10, 2008)

Chien, You split us the heart with so many beauties. Thank you for sharing your nice photos.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

Ummmm... WOW. 

-Ernie


----------



## jblanford (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Chien that was a great show, your photos are excellent. Jim.


----------



## paphioland (Mar 10, 2008)

I know that took some time to post. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Candace (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm curious to see so many not for AOS judging signs. Usually there are a couple of plants at every show that, for one reason or another, the owner doesn't want judged. But there seemed to be a large percentage of plants there that were specifically not for AOS judging...


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 10, 2008)

wow... thank you very much!


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 10, 2008)

Candace said:


> I'm curious to see so many not for AOS judging signs. Usually there are a couple of plants at every show that, for one reason or another, the owner doesn't want judged. But there seemed to be a large percentage of plants there that were specifically not for AOS judging...



I was wondering the same thing...

The plants are fantastic btw. I love that the species are represented well.


----------



## Heather (Mar 10, 2008)

AMAZING!!! Chien, thank you!


----------



## Sangii (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks so much for taking so much time to put these pics online Chien !

I'm also wondering about the "no AOS judging"....


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 10, 2008)

I was at judging a while back and one of the judges came back from the show last year an I thought it was value related. Something to the effect of Its worth what they say it is, until someone else says it isnt.

THANK YOU very much for a great collection of photos.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh wow. I am absolutely blown away. Those are some spectacular photos of some unbelievable plants!!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the great photos. I particularly liked the Paph. Bruno cross. Naturally there were many more that I liked as well. Thanks my friend.


----------



## carrilloenglish (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow.... those multi-florals make me want to give up and saell my collection.

Truly more than impressive. There was one adductum X stonei hybrid that truly left me speechless.

Christian


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 10, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap:
Thanks for sharing. The plants are so perfect! wow
I think I saw a few no AOS juding ones that could have been winners
I noticed a complex x hangianum cross too. The hangianum didn't show though in the bloom though


----------



## paphreek (Mar 10, 2008)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

Typically "not for AOS" is used when the exhibitor wants to wait to have the plant evaluated (it might not be fully open or another spike/bud may be on its way) OR it has already appeared for evaluation (as not to waste the judge's time) OR they don't want to pay for the award or grex registration (uncommon!). 

-Steve Jobs (Ernie)


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Mar 11, 2008)

OH MY GOD!

W O W ! ! !

Craig


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2008)

THanx for posting, there are some real beauties! But "B-1=009"? oke:


----------



## snow (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks chien for the wonderfull show, and the reason why so many love paph,s


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 11, 2008)

exceptional!! thanks for the multitude of good pictures. Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> THanx for posting, there are some real beauties! But "B-1=009"? oke:



I think it is a Paph. thianum, Chien is trying to show how small the plant is.


Ramon


----------



## Chien (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a friend, his orchids got 2 AM, 1 BM award from AOS, a SM and a BM from TOGA on this show, I think he will pay a lot of money for these awards
Yes, I think money is a problem.


----------



## Chien (Mar 11, 2008)

B-1=009 That's micranthum var. eburneum, here is the flower 






The plant





I thought the leaves of var. eburneum are more white, but this one is very dark, so I took the pictures of it plant.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 11, 2008)

Life's not fair...!!!:sob: I wanna go live in Taiwan...:drool: those plants and pics are excellent, btw... :drool::drool:Multifloral overload..!!


----------



## myxodex (Mar 11, 2008)

Chien you deserve a medal ! Fanatastic !
That was a huge, huge, hit ... my pulse is racing and I'm turning green.
I'm going to have another good look tonight after work.
Phew !

MANY THANKS !
Tim


----------



## Roy (Mar 11, 2008)

Chien, wonderful posting of a great show. Taiwan appears to be the IN place for Paphs. There were some excellent blooms BUT for all those who seem to think what they have viewed here are top notch, I'm here to tell you that many members here have posted pics of Paphs the equal or better in this forum. Don't underestimate your own plants.


----------



## swamprad (Mar 11, 2008)

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2008)

Chien said:


> B-1=009 That's micranthum var. eburneum, here is the flower ..
> I thought the leaves of var. eburneum are more white, but this one is very dark, so I took the pictures of it plant.


Thanx, I thought I had influenced your focussing skills by mistake


----------



## Roth (Mar 11, 2008)

To my mind there is no hangianum in that complex x hangianum cross...


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> To my mind there is no hangianum in that complex x hangianum cross...



I would agree, I don't see the hangianum influence in that one.

Is there a good example of a complex x hangianum? I wonder how hangianum may breed with complexes.


----------



## Chien (Mar 12, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> Is there a good example of a complex x hangianum? I wonder how hangianum may breed with complexes.



http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7027
Here is a example that you want


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 12, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap: All one had to do was look at the title & we knew it would be SPECTACULAR!!!! :drool::drool::drool:Thanks Chien!


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for all of the pictures of marvelous plants. It's nice to see cutting edge hybrids that are grown around the world. I was particularly impressed with Paph Kemp Tower ( philippinense x PEOY) but many others would look fine in my greenhouse!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you SO much for posting all these pics! So many beautiful Paphs - I'd probably be overwhelmed and have to be peeled off the floor if I got to see so many blooming all at once in person!!! Heaven help my bank account the day I finally get to go to a show!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 16, 2008)

Chien said:


> B-1=009 That's micranthum var. eburneum, here is the flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I did not see the plant, I would think it is a Paph. xglanzii

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/shinshu/enshinshu45.html


Ramon


----------



## Corbin (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks Chien.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 19, 2008)

Like everyone has said already..THANK YOU for taking the time to share these !!:clap: I love how the plants are on exhibit...nothing to distract from the beauty of the orchids !


----------



## paphjoint (Mar 20, 2008)

Great pictures !!


----------

